# Peppermint soap



## PinkCupcake (Mar 20, 2014)

When I started making soap this morning, I realized it had been weeks since I had made any, what with craziness at work, sickness, etc. I made myself go slowly, because I was afraid I had forgotten how! I'm pleased with the way the top looks, but I want to see the cut bars.


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Mar 20, 2014)

Those are some very pretty swirls!


----------



## newbie (Mar 20, 2014)

Awesome swirls. I absolutely love the top.


----------



## MzMolly65 (Mar 20, 2014)

ooo .. that's really, really pretty!


----------



## lsg (Mar 20, 2014)

Very pretty!


----------



## AnnaMarie (Mar 20, 2014)

Those are beautiful swirls! I love the various shades of red!

Cheers!
Anna Marie


----------



## lanafana (Mar 20, 2014)

I love that top. Butterflies in disguise, it's gorgeous.


----------



## neeners (Mar 20, 2014)

what a pretty pretty top!!!  love it!!!


----------



## jules92207 (Mar 20, 2014)

This is so mesmerizing - just beautiful.


----------



## AnnaMarie (Mar 20, 2014)

It makes me want a candy cane


----------



## PinkCupcake (Mar 20, 2014)

My whole house smells like it just brushed its teeth!


----------



## AnnaMarie (Mar 20, 2014)

Better that then other things :-D


----------



## Ellacho (Mar 20, 2014)

Whoo~~ lovely swirls!


----------



## lpstephy85 (Mar 20, 2014)

I was going to say "cut cut cut" but then I looked at the time stamp of the post and it's a little too early to cut yet  So pretty, can't wait!!


----------



## neeners (Mar 21, 2014)

lpstephy, you can start the angry mob though....early or not.  lol


----------



## vidahlia (Mar 21, 2014)

Mmm! Peppermint soap is one of my favorites!


----------



## heather s (Mar 21, 2014)

Very pretty top!


----------



## lanafana (Mar 21, 2014)

Woke up this morning to check what time it was when you posted this...guess I'll just have to wait patiently (or join the slowly forming "angry mob").


----------



## osso (Mar 21, 2014)

Swirly top is beautiful!


----------



## ourwolfden (Mar 21, 2014)

Can’t wait to see it cut.  I love the swirls, they are so detailed and delicate.


----------



## Sinful7 (Mar 21, 2014)

So pretty! Anxiously awaiting the cut pics!


----------



## MzMolly65 (Mar 22, 2014)

*tap, tap, tap*


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 22, 2014)

Wowzer... it is gorgeous.


----------



## neeners (Mar 22, 2014)

ok....it's been long enough....CUT CUT CUT!!!


----------



## Jeanea (Mar 22, 2014)

PinkCupcake said:


> My whole house smells like it just brushed its teeth!



Hilarious......great swirls


----------



## lanafana (Mar 22, 2014)

I said I would try and be patient....still trying.


----------



## Be Love (Mar 22, 2014)

Nice swirl job!


----------



## athallr (Mar 22, 2014)

Very pretty swirls!


----------

